# Question about pay-per-click marketing



## jaggwear (May 3, 2010)

Has anyone used facebook ads for their site/designs? Is it worth it? Any noticeable up-tick in sales when used?

Right now we are just trying word-of-mouth and standard facebook fan page methods to get some exposure. 

Wanted to see if getting a fb ad really made financial sense.

Thanks,
Parker


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

It does if your last name is Zuckerberg, otherwise probably not so much. Maybe you can create a T-ShirtVille game, or TextileWars??


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Most people I've spoken with have said that Facebook ads are not worth the money put into them. Most people use Facebook on their mobile devices which don't normally show ads. Plus, when people are on their computers they are so used to seeing ads everywhere that they don't really pay attention. I don't think I would spend the money on an ad there.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I used it to get people to sign up for my business' fan page and it worked!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

TeesForChange said:


> I used it to get people to sign up for my business' fan page and it worked!


But how much money did you dump into it? And did you get any sales from it?


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

TeesForChange said:


> I used it to get people to sign up for my business' fan page and it worked!


Did the same and spent around $300 bucks and got around $1000 in sales. 
Once people joined my fan page it was easy to sale items/ service with FB only marketing. "$10 off for FB fans" kind of thing. Worked for me.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Not everyone has an extra 300 bucks laying around to dump into something that MIGHT work for them.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

AngrySpade said:


> Not everyone has an extra 300 bucks laying around to dump into something that MIGHT work for them.


Not everyone has the money to start a business either. Sometimes you need to just do it. If it fails, you need to rethink your marketing plan.
Do your research before you spend the money.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

That may be true, but there are other ways to spend that 300 dollars other than Facebook ads.


----------



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

haven't tried Facebook ads, they seemed a little on the expensive side

we've been trying our luck with google adwords...in general though it just seems hard converting visits to sales.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We tried Facebook ads when we first started the fan page for EnMart. I ran a small schedule with very minimal funds for a very short time because I just wanted to see what it would do in the short run. It did bring in fans and the page has generated business for us. 

There are a lot of ways you can advertise, and not every option will work for every person, but Facebook ads did work for us and it has worked for others who posted on this thread. It might be worth a try.


----------

